# Cordless mouse



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

I received a GE (yes, I know it's an off-brand) cordless mouse for Christmas and it sucks. It really, really sucks. I hate it.

Questions:

I am using it on a wood surface and the wired portion is under the pull-out keyboard/mouse table - is my surface the problem? Should the wired part be on the same level as the mouse?

What am I missing here?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 19, 2006)

Before you smash it against the wall/floor in abject frustration try using a mouse pad, those with reflective surfaces designed for the optical mouse and see if that don't do the trick.
If that doesn't work try setting a plate of your WORLD FAMOUS BROWNIES!!! Next to it. 

I know, I know  just one more thing to buy... Sheesh! We're all slaves to our chosen technologies.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 19, 2006)

also make sure you do not have your cell phone or wireless phones around it as they can mess with the signal.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 19, 2006)

Get a trackball! :wink: 

I know..Big help I am...

Seriously, the way I understand it from those that have them is to work properly, they have to have a certain kind of pad under them.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 19, 2006)

What specifically is the problem? Does it not seem to be keeping a charge, is it not responding well? If the second, I've noticed that a lot of optical mice have a problem on surfaces with red or reddish coloring.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

One problem would be if I click on something it doesn't always ... click. Like if I click on "New Posts", it sometimes will just sit there.  It tracks slow - tried adjusting it on the control panel to no avail.  Seems a little hard to control.

I'm using an oak surface finished only with verathane.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a cordless.. well actually 2 mice that I don't like at all.. one that came with my graphics tablet that just doesn't seem to wanna work.. the other.. well bah on em all.. The concept is great.. but I can't get mine to work either Georgia.. I'll stick to my mouse with tail


----------



## Kreth (Jan 19, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> One problem would be if I click on something it doesn't always ... click. Like if I click on "New Posts", it sometimes will just sit there. It tracks slow - tried adjusting it on the control panel to no avail. Seems a little hard to control.
> 
> I'm using an oak surface finished only with verathane.


The click issue may be a bad sensor, not really related to cordless. I would try running the mouse on a sheet of paper, just to see if the woodgrain is an issue. It is an optical mouse, right?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2006)

A colleague was using his laptop in class one day. When he had to step out for a minute, a student plugged the professor's mouse cord into another socket on the back of the laptop and put his own remote-controlled mouse receiver into the main mouse input socket. When the professor came back to finish the demo, his mouse worked most of the time, but periodically would do something weird, to his great frustration. Of course, the student was controlling it with his cordless mouse, unbeknownst to my colleague!

Anyway, definitely try a pad and see if it helps.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> The click issue may be a bad sensor, not really related to cordless. I would try running the mouse on a sheet of paper, just to see if the woodgrain is an issue. It is an optical mouse, right?


Uhhhh .... I'm no longer a tech geek, so .... ummm ... it has a red light on the bottom of it ... does that help?


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't look directly at the light!  :ultracool


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Uhhhh .... I'm no longer a tech geek, so .... ummm ... it has a red light on the bottom of it ... does that help?


 
If there is no ball shesulsa then it is an optical mouse, which means you really should have a mousepad or some sort of non-reflective surface you are moving the mouse over.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I received a GE (yes, I know it's an off-brand) cordless mouse for Christmas and it sucks. It really, really sucks. I hate it.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


 
does this mean that the mouse does not have "line of sight" to the receiver portion?
it may seem kinda lame that it doesnt work...as some wireless mouse combos are effective to 3 metres.
try putting the receiver on top of the desk and see if it solves the problem.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 20, 2006)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> does this mean that the mouse does not have "line of sight" to the receiver portion?
> it may seem kinda lame that it doesnt work...as some wireless mouse combos are effective to 3 metres.
> try putting the receiver on top of the desk and see if it solves the problem.


Ohhhhhh, old school cordless. Sorry, I assumed Bluetooth. If it is IR, you will need a line of sight between the mouse and receiver.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2006)

I have an AOpen cordless mouse which to me at least is
fantastic, I love it!  However once in a blue moon it will
freeze up and when this happens it invariably is a battery
issue.  Change the batteries and I am good to go.  If you
are using batteries that came with it change them out and
then try the pad and hopefully that will help.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks, folks - I'll try your suggestions.  It is an optical mouse (no ball) and the instructions said to put the receiver under the desk, so it's on the next shelf down. I'll try up on same level. The white piece of paper under it already helps.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> The white piece of paper under it already helps.


Yeah, it sounds like the wood grain of the desktop was throwing it off a bit. Throw a mousepad under it and the tracking should be much better.


----------

